
Earl Bakken, inventor of the wearable pacemaker, dies - snazz
https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/medtronic-co-founder-who-created-the-wearable-pacemaker-dies/
======
vfulco2
If you are ever in Minneapolis, the Bakken Museum near Lake Calhoun is a great
way to spend an afternoon. Various versions of the early devices are on
display and the garden out back is beautiful. Then you can take a slow 3 mile
stroll around the lake and get an ice cream in the far NE corner at a
restaurant during late spring to late fall.

